# TdF in Burbank area???



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Last year we missed most of the Tour de France because we couldn't find a place to watch OLN in the Burbank/east S.F. Valley area. So far this week we haven't been able to find any sports bars with OLN, although there's a rumour that "The Park" on Burbank Blvd might have it. They don't answer their phone, so we don't know yet.

Anyone know where we can watch the race and enjoy a bite/sip? We've heard about Tyler's movie theater broadcast for the Saturday following next. The closest participating Edwards theater is in Valencia...


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*Try BJ's Brewpub/Restaurant*



ispoke said:


> Last year we missed most of the Tour de France because we couldn't find a place to watch OLN in the Burbank/east S.F. Valley area. So far this week we haven't been able to find any sports bars with OLN, although there's a rumour that "The Park" on Burbank Blvd might have it. They don't answer their phone, so we don't know yet.
> 
> Anyone know where we can watch the race and enjoy a bite/sip? We've heard about Tyler's movie theater broadcast for the Saturday following next. The closest participating Edwards theater is in Valencia...


Two or three years ago I stopped in BJ's to have a beer and was pleasantly surprised to see that they had the tour playing on most of the TVs in the bar, including the big screen. Baseball was relegated to the regular sized TVs. However, it may have been just a bartender preference. You might want to call ahead to see if they'll have it on. It you go and decide to have a beer, I'd recommend the Tatonka Stout. http://www.bjsbrewhouse.com/home_page/home_main.html


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*video only*

Last night we stopped by BJ's and then The Park (Burbank Blvd). Both had loud music and no possibility of hearing the tour coverage. We split our time between the two, so we at least saw some of the stage on their TV screens. Wouldn't bother going again given the lack of audio...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*the other BJ's*

I was in Bicycle John's this afternoon and they were replaying a tape of today's (I think) stage.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*Yeah, but*



Hollywood said:


> I was in Bicycle John's this afternoon and they were replaying a tape of today's (I think) stage.


was John's serving stout?


----------

